# Barista Touch Low Flow from Hot Water Nozzle



## Ardyblatt (Dec 16, 2021)

Any ideas folks? I've ran two successive cleaning cycles and no improvement - any chance it's the pump?


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Might be worth doing a descale or two to see if that helps.


----------



## Ardyblatt (Dec 16, 2021)

I've already done three and no better but thanks for the suggestion 👍🏻😊 It's still under warranty so I've contacted the reseller. My brother has the same machine so I know the flow is really poor - like it has an enlarged prostate 😂


----------

